# Baselworld 2018: Mühle Teutonia II Weltzeit



## StufflerMike

*Another Mühle Baselworld 2018 novelty
Sophisticated Slow Travel with the Teutonia II Weltzeit*​








Nowadays, a single orbit around the globe can take as little as 92 minutes. Travellers who would rather sit back and enjoy a less hectic ride with all the more style and elegance are sure to love the Teutonia II Weltzeit. The Teutonia II Weltzeit is a watch for true connoisseurs!









When George Francis Train travelled around the world in 80 days back in 1870, he became a major sensation, so much so that he was the inspiration behind Jules Verne's famous novel. The same impressive journey can now be completed by an aeroplane in just a few hours and by the International Space Station in a speedy time of just 92 minutes.









Will visit the Mühle Team tomorrow to get some first hand info/pics.

*Specs*

Movement: SW 330-1, automatic; Mühle version with woodpecker neck regulation, own rotor and characteristic surface finishes. Second time zone / 24-hour display with world time function. Stop-second. Fast date correction. 42-hr power reserve.

Case: Brushed/polished stainless steel with a bidirectional inner bezel. Domed and anti-glare sapphire crystal. Transparent case back. Ø 41.0 mm; H 13.0 mm. Water-resistant to 10 bars. Crocodile leather or stainless steel strap with a stainless steel butterfly clasp. Screwed strap attachment bridges.

Dial: Midnight blue with a sunray finish. Applied indices. Gold-plated (GMT display) and bright nickel-plated numerals and indices.


----------



## John Price

Definitely like this one!


----------



## Jim44

WANT!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fatz028

Beautiful!!


----------



## Nessun Dorma

Lovely watch !! Any idea as to pricing and availability?


----------



## StufflerMike

Some live shots taken last Friday at Mühle's Baselworld2018 booth:


----------



## SomeAssemblyRequired

Love the "Glashütte" listing on the cities chapter ring, hadn't noticed it before. Clever.


----------



## kidsmoke

Oh boy.

I better start saving.


----------

